# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.6.4 Released

## gsm_bouali

*NsPro v6.6.4 Released 
Added I9500 Galaxy S4 Support - Tested and 100% WORKING Solution! * *  -Added support for new I8730 firmware versions
-Fixed Galaxy S4 flashing bug.  Is highly recommended to use latest NsPro version! 
Latest NsPro version is available for download:
-On NsTeam website: 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
-On NsPro Support Area*

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور عالمتابعة اخي

----------


## polat

بارك الله فيك

----------


## TIGER_GSM

بَارَكَ اللهُ فِيكَ أَخِي الْكَرِيمْ   عَلَى الٌمَوْضُوعْ الٌمُمَيزْ

----------

